# Crane project - bashing the LGB Toytrain crane!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

This weekend I started a new project. I had two incomplete LGB-ToyTrain crane cars that gave more than enough parts to make one complete. 
Although I do like the look of the cranecar it's still a bit to much of an american logging crane for me so I have to "Europe-a-nize" it a bit. Therefore the wooden crane-arm had to go for sure because these are not very prototypal for European cranes.
The crane had also to be a bit bigger and preferable with 3 axles to give it a heavier look. 

Some pictures

Taking it apart:













And re-spray it (just ordinary primer in a rattle-can from the DIY store):













The mid section in the chassis is removed with use of a Dremel (safety-glasses are not a luxury with this job!)













The third axle holder (from another old LGB car with coupler cutted off) fits in nicely. It can move from side to side a bit so sharp R1 curves are no problem.












Sideview:












Keeping it in place:













Testride on the track. As planned, no problems in the R1 curves!!!











And this is how far as I could get. Starting to build a new crane arm, using the original one as base:


















Hopefully, if time permits, more pictures soon!

Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a real nice, clean job so far Paul, and looks good on the R1's. Keep us updated as you go along.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice upgrades. Might I suggest you hide from metal plate under the flatcar "tender" and make that a 3-axle as well to make a matching [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

